# LED help needed



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm trying to add red LED eyes go six crows to top off a chandilier. I've done 9v LED eyes before but have never seen LEDs running on 110 current. Ideally I want to turn each set of eyes (1 crow) into a light bulb that will screw into a light bulb socket.

Can anybody help?
thanks


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If it was me I'd cheat and use a small wall wart hidden somewhere to power LEDs 'normally'

If you have to use AC mains to directly power them then have a look here but I wouldn't recommend it.

http://www.turbokeu.com/myprojects/acled.htm


----------



## joshua17ss2 (Jan 10, 2008)

you can install a wall wart before the sockets so that one could run everything, wire the transformer where the main lines would normally go, then you should remove the base of light bulbs and solder the leds, then at the socket you can have the 5 or 12 volts instead of 110


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

LEDs on 110v will be very bright for an instant. Then hot, possibly flaming.


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Looks like I'll go the "normal" route with a wall wart. That is if I can find 12 red LEDs. Stopped by my local Radio Shack. I had questions, they had blank stares. The most they had of any one type/color was 3. I asked about ordering them and was told to check their website.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Odd - they normally have 'hobby' packs of 50 or 100 for peanuts.

eBay sellers do a lot of good LED packs.

http://stores.shop.ebay.com.au/AGN-...31QQ_sidZ718748672QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322

or I've bought from these people a lot

http://besthongkong.com/


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

fritz42_male said:


> Odd - they normally have 'hobby' packs of 50 or 100 for peanuts./


Everything they had was at least $1.00 apiece.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Don't look in the component racks, they normally have an area where they have bags of components in bulk form.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Don't buy from radio shack, Ebay is the way to go. LED_HK is who I normally deal with on ebay. I got 500 assorted colors and Flashers for less than $25 shipped. 

RandalB


----------



## Erebus (Jul 28, 2009)

Bought mine off ebay also. I bought a package that had like 7 different colors and 15 in each one. Really cheap too. I wanted to different colors so I could see which looked better for different things.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Yup - some good deals for these on eBay. However, if you are like me then sometimes I just can't wait and that's when I head for RadioShack or Jaycar.


----------

